# **REQ** Beau, get your ass in here.



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Dude, I need you to make me an avvy, of Chuck and Wanderlei's staredown after that UFC. I'm sure you cna find it. Put a black/red border on it, with CopperShark along the bottom, in white, with "The King & Queen" font.

Thanks MANG!


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

If I can get the picture, I'll do it. I can only get the stare down from the weigh ins at this time and it's not good for an avatar.


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

I tried it cuz I was bored but B-real's will most definitley be better. Also it's going to be hard to find a high quality picture.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Damn, Nosbig, thats actually really good. I like it.


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks


----------

